# Marriott Singer Island or Orlando



## 4Reliefnow (Jan 21, 2014)

I am working on extending a stay for an extra week.  I check-out of Oceana Palms on March 7th and Into Grande Vista in Orlando on March 14th.  

Looking for extra time at Ocean Pointe, Oceana Palms, Grande Vista or Lakeshore Reserve.  A one bedroom or studio might work.  Will also consider just March 7-10th.

Minus 6 degrees Wednesday morning in Detroit.  I need a vacation!


----------

